# ipod touch bloquer en mode restauration



## nekooo (16 Février 2010)

bonjour,

Mon ipod touch firmware 3.1.2 jaillbreak est coincer en mode restauration...
Je vous explique, suite à un bug ou je ne pouvais plus augmenter ni baisser le volume avec l'ecran tactile je decide de redémarrer mon ipod.
je ne suis pas actuelement sur mon pc donc je télècharge itune/blackra1n je branche mon ipod donc procedure habituelle itune reconnais pas mon ipod je lance blackra1n et la rien mon écran devient noir je ne vois jamais apparaitre le tête de geoshot...
que faire ? Plusieur choix...

1- Sois je trouve un moyens de le rebooter (jéspere avoir un peu d'aide)
2- Sois je le restaure via itune et je passe obligatoirement en firmware 3.1.3 et je me retrouve dans l'impossibilité de jaillbreaker ma bête...


----------



## 217ae1 (16 Février 2010)

nekooo a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Mon ipod touch firmware 3.1.2 jaillbreak est coincer en mode restauration...
> Je vous explique, suite à un bug ou je ne pouvais plus augmenter ni baisser le volume avec l'ecran tactile je decide de redémarrer mon ipod.
> ...



bonjour,

je te conseille de passer par la solution 2 et si tu a vraiment encore envie (moi, ça ma dégouté complètement ), tu le rejaillbreak par la suite.

mais c'est mieux pour l'appareil de ne pas le jaillbreaker. 

Bonne chance !


----------



## Cedric (22 Juillet 2010)

Tu peux restaurer en 3.1.2 sinon : tu télécharges le 3.1.2 et tu l'importes appuyant sur la touche ALT et en cliquant sur Restaurer.


----------



## dlk (23 Juillet 2010)

tu as essayer le mode DFU? 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bITIiGswjFI
tu mets ton ipod en DFU puis tu fais la mise a jour vers 3.1.2 puis  tu jailbreak avec blackrain ou autre.
C'est quelle génération ipod? je mi connais pas trop en ipod mais je sais qu'avec les iphones tu peux JB tous les iphones jusqu'aux 3gs en version 3.1.3.. donc je vois pas pourquoi sa ne serait pas le cas de ton ipod..


----------

